# 1971 14' Gulf Fiberglass skiff rebuild...



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

So after a few months of sitting in my pals backyard in Orlando, I finally shipped the 14'  LOA 59" beam hull (pic'd a while back into the "Blast from the past" section) down here to Belize.  The hull is a 1971 skiff built by a Co (long gone now I'd imagine) from Panama City called Gulf Fiberglass.  I bought the hull from the grandson of the original owner (they still had the 40 year old bill of sale, pretty cool.)  The skiff is in amazing shape given it's age, garage kept when not fished and it showed.  When we finally got it here to Ambergris Caye, I trailered it over to "Captain Sharks" boatyard here on the island.  They build most all of the local pangas and a lot of the fishing boats running around here.  Sitting down with the folks there, I went over what I had in mind for rebuilding her into a something suited to fly fish the flats here.  The plan:

-Extend the front deck to 5' in length with a 5" gunnel all the way around, putting in a 2nd bulkhead up front (one compartment up front for PFD's, etc, one for a 12 gallon portable tank.)
-Put in chase tubes for the gas line and electrical
-removed the "boxes" on either side and put in a small (31" high) center console, large enough for some dry storage, battery and comfortable to steer while either seated or standing.
-build a rear deck with a small dry storage area under the center (pic a mini version of a Native SUV seat config but without the whole deck flipping up.)
-add rod racks/tubes for 2 9' rods each side

Power is planned to be a 25HP Yamaha 20" 4 stroke w/ PTT on a fixed Bob's jack plate... that'll give us the extra height needed so we don't have to build up the transom higher and will set the engine back another 4-5 inches.  Will also pt on a Bob's cavitation plate and most likely small trim tabs.

Main goal is to keep it as clean and simple as possible.  

Following are a whole bunch of pics so you can see the last months progress.  All in all, coming along fantastic, better than I even imagined.  The hull really has some fantastic lines to it, great strakes on the bottom and should handle the chop fairly well when the wind kicks up.

Will keep you all posted as things progress!!!  More pics to follow...

First pic here, original hull.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

original interior layout...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Hull bottom being worked on.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

2nd shot of hull


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

front deck


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

front view


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

rear platform, chase tube for console


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

stern / seating


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

shot of the whole skiff coming along...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

shaping up to be a sweet little micro!!!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Azul, are you familiar with Ramones Resort down there?


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

rcmay: yes, we're about 7-8 miles north of them.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice man! Looks really good. Looking forward to seeing some more pics of the progress. Keep them coming!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a cool and shallow looking boat. Looks like you're doing good things with it!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

PCFisherman: Hey, you're from out there... you know anyone who knows any history of the Co/person who made this hull? Going back a ways, but...

RE: build: working on the rear hatch this week, sussing out hardware, console & slash well hatches and some electrical stuff. Also sizing out rod tubes/racks for each side... Think all we'll have room for is 2 rods per side. Putting a Bomar hatch in the console to try to keep it as dry in there as possible. Getting some folding cleats from Accon Marine shipped down to keep the deck neat/clean. Anyone out there use the Accon folding push pole holders? Not the pop up ones but the folding kind? Curious as to how folks like them. Still trying to sort out navigation lights. The bow/gunnel does not really lend itself to a flip up bow light... I have some reservation about putting nav lights on the console, so I think I'll try to just find as low a profile one for the bow as possible. I'm sure there are a hundred more details I'm forgetting about or that I'll need to suss out over time, but so far so good!!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

My good freind Andy Dufresne rebuilt a boat down that way.

Nice looking skiff. I like that type of hull and love what you are doing with it.

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

I remember a company called Gulf Fiberglass that had bought the old molds from Hunt Craft, when they closed there doors. But that seemed like 8-10 years ago and I dont think they are in business anymore either. So I am not exactly sure. But the hull also reminds me of the old Kennedy Craft and Rivercraft Boats that were built here.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

So been caught up with the "busy season" here on the island tourist/work-wise, but the skiff is coming along slowly but surely. Hull is pretty much complete w/ paint. Blue on exterior looks great. Need to get some pics to post but 'glassed in rod tubes/racks on each side, came out pretty good. A bit of a challenge to figure out how best to be able to handle 9' fly rods. Right now the hunt is on for a good rub rail kit. Hatch in the console and in the rear splash well going in this week. Most recent pics:


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

One more pic... area under front deck will fit a 12 gallon tank nicely... help evenly distribute the weight a bit too.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks really great!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

So this is pretty cool to see... the original bill of sale from 1971!  Pretty amazing it still exists.  The person I got the boat from (grandson of original buyer) e-mailed it to me this eve... they found it while digging through old paperwork.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That bill of sale is pretty cool. So the whole original package was just over $1000?? That's awesome.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

$1k in '71 was a nice piece.
You could buy a new car!
I think my ol man said he bought a brand new FORD Maverick when he got back from Vietnam for around a thousand bucks...

Schweet skiff BTW.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, so got word from UPS that a Taco rub rail, Accon folding cleats and push pole holders and LED nav lights are all en route to my freight forwarder. They should hopefully be in country here sometime next week. In the meantime, a few more pics for everyone...

First one, front casting deck w/ rod tubes in the bulkhead...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

under gunnel rod racks came out pretty decent...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

nice lines to the hull!!!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

One last pic... transom all ready for a Bob's jack plate and a 25 hp Yamaha!!!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

boat looks gorgeous...


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> One last pic... transom all ready for a *Bob's jack plate and a 25 hp Yamaha*!!!


I like your boat and I like your thinking. Keep her "light and tight"!


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

That thing looks great , i like the 2 tone hull and the shape of the stem , you should get a lot of good comments on that rig


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

...slowly but surely, getting closer. 

Hatches in the console and splash well are in. Got a big box of parts waiting to clear customs (rub rail, folding cleats/push pole holders, lights, etc.)


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Lookin great bud! Must have been a fun build. 

I tell ya what... You come up to South FL and I will take you out and put you on some sails and muttons if I can come down to belize and catch some bonefish and permit!! Even trade 

HAHA just messin. Hope you get to break her in soon! She looks real pretty.


----------



## petezorrilla (Feb 27, 2011)

This boat is turning out real nice. Keep up the posts!
I look forward seeing the finished product on the water.


----------



## pgmelton (Apr 19, 2011)

I love your boat. I have a very similar boat. It is 13ft 6 in, it has the two center live wells (for now), even the same color. I like the lines of your boat better quite frankly. 

Are you putting in a live well? Also, how did you cutout the hatch on the casting deck and aft deck? The only way I can get a cut that good is using custom jig for each hole and cut it with my rotozip tool.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

...no live well planed as it'll be used mainly for fishing w/ a fly rod. Hatches/glass work was done by a guy here on the island who's really good at such. Hatches were measured and cut out and then a recessed "lip" glassed under them for a nice seal. We'll router the hinges into the deck to make everything flush.

Picking up a Yamaha 25 4 stroke in FL on Monday to ship down, so she should be in the water towards the end of next month! Will post pics as she gets finished up.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Got a 'spankin new Yamaha F25LA sitting in front of me as I type!!! Tomorrow it gets picked up to be brought to Houston (2 days) and then from Houston to Belize (4-5 more days.) Bob's manual mini jack plate and cavitation plate also en route. Getting close folks. Hope is to have her in the water, ready to go in time for http://www.tres-pescado-tournament.org/


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Did I say "4-5 days" for the engine to get here... whoops... more like 4-5 weeks!!! Did not count on (among other things) the truck breaking down in MX. All's well that ends well though. Will have updated pics soon to share as FINALLY everything is here... unloaded it all off the barge myself yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Alright... finally making some headway!!! Console layout turned out pretty nice given the limited space. Engine most likely going on tomorrow... waiting for a couple aluminum backing plates for the transom to be fabricated, one for the right above the splash well, one for below deck. Back deck will also have a flush mount rod holder on each side. Also planning on having the shop weld a rod holder/grab bar set up for each side and up/over the console, 2 rod holders a side... More pics as things move along. If all goes well, next week it'll be in the water!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

these folding cleats from Accon Marine are really cool... Since the deck is nidacore, we're thru-bolting all the deck hardware (cleats, folding push pole holder, etc). Also taking the extra step of making aluminum backing plates... better in the long haul than washers. Should be pretty much able to lift the skiff up by the cleats.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

90% done!!!  Bob's jackplate and engine are on... console almost finished being rigged, nav lights hooked up, rub rail mounted... just the finishing touches left:  Wang transom system, boat name/graphics, console grab rail/rod holder...  Hopefully will have her in the water early next week... keep you all posted!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

deck hardware all in place...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

just the angle of the pic, but the little 25 looks huge in this pic...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

we'll have to see how much room there is... debating on whether or not to try to fabricate a platform not so much over the engine, but more in front of it... just one step up, casting platform height... kinda like the poling platforms on old Maverick's... just to give a little bit of height to be able to pole over the engine. Cowling on the 25 is pretty low profile... going to wait until the boat is in the water, see how she sits and then decide from there...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

just got word she's ready for a wet test on saturday!!!

So figured there's nothing wrong with a little self deprecating humor when naming one's boat... so what better name for a little skiff captained by a "dumb ****** who can't fish!"


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

badass rebuild!


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

The boat look great ,nice litle skiff , very well thought out ... i like someone who reclaims an old boat and put s it to good use ............look s like theres a lot of pangas around there???


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Pangas are definitely the boat of choice down here... 23' panga, 5' beam is pretty much the standard for guides here. But they're usually running with two tourists up front seated in a couple of adirondack chairs in the boat. I figured if I left my lawn furniture at home, I could get by with something a bit less in LOA!!! This skiff should be great for solo fishing or w/ 1 other person. Keep you all posted!!!


----------



## bwwboating (Apr 9, 2011)

> just got word she's ready for a wet test on saturday!!!
> 
> So figured there's nothing wrong with a little self deprecating humor when naming one's boat... so what better name for a little skiff captained by a "dumb ****** who can't fish!"


I got to this picture and started rolling in laughter! I have been after my 13 year old son to name his 14' skiff we are rebuilding "Learner's Permit" as well. He keeps telling me no way it is getting that name. I am glad to see that someone shares my sense of humor. Awesome job on the rebuild!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok... so I had been holding off on trim tabs until I wet tested her... well... launched her this AM and ran her. Definitely think that she'd benefit greatly from tabs. Runs very sooth with the engine trimmed down (w/ just myself in the boat and little weight/fuel up front.) Trim it up and it starts to porpoise noticeably. A passenger up front and/or some more fuel up there might change that a bit. But thinking that tabs are the way to go. 

Thoughts from everyone who has been at this juncture before?

Also, how much does set back on a jack plate affect porpoising? I put the Bob's plate on so we did not need to build up the transom. Would building up the transom have been a better idea?

All in all, she runs great... just want to get it more dialed in so running with the engine trimmed high up works.

Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I originally had a Doel-fin Hydrofoil Stabilizer on my skiff when I got it and it helped with the porpoising. It might be a fix you could do for less than $50 bucks. I ended up going with the tabs and don't regret it beause I can fine tune my ride, distrubute weight of passengers and deflect spray if needed in cross winds. Also, both will help you get up on plane faster which saves fuel and lets you get up in shallow spots. 

Good Luck...boat looks great!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

-already have a Bob's True Track on the engine, so the hydrofoil is taken care of...  

Again the test this am was with just myself in the back (230 lbs) and only 3 gallons of fuel up front and no passanger/cooler... still, I ideally want to be able to run the boat like that/solo and trim the engine high.  

Talking to the marine places in country here, there are two sizes of Lenco's available... 9X9 and 12X9... any thoughts on how big of a diff the extra 3"'s in length would make (IE, if they fit the boat, should we just go with the 12X9?)

Thanks again... gotta get this dialed in soon as it's the only thing that's gonna get me out of cooking all day in our kitchen!!!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That boat only needs 9x9s. The 12s are for bay boats. Youl love the lencos


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok... another question to throw out to everyone: the boat "squats" a tad more than I would like... the 25 4 stroke is probably only 30-40 lbs more than the 30Hp that was on it before, so I not fully convinced the added weight is the problem. How much could the set back added by the jack plate be acting like a lever... in that the extra weight is being magnified by the fact that it is further back. Ie, should I ditch the plate and build up the transom? I need another 4 inches to accommodate the 20" shaft. Thoughts?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Put the 30hp back on! [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice Build! She looks Great and I love the name.


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

> Nice Build! She looks Great and I love the name.


I second that. The name is really cool. Beautiful re-build!


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

30 Hp was not mine!!! 

Even if I swapped it for a Yamaha 25 2-stroke Enduro, the weight diff (according to Yamaha specs) is <30 lbs. I'd be surprised if that difference is the tipping point so to speak. Friend is running it tomorrow (bigger dude than me) and will also put some weight up in the bow... we'll see how it does. I can decrease the set back on the plate, but that'll only gain maybe an inch. Thinking that building up the transom/adding tabs is the way to go. 

Name of the boat is starting to take on a new meaning!!! Suppose you can spend an eternity fine tuning things...


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

So it' about time, but FINALLY got the boat done and in the water... the trim tabs made a HUGE difference in the way it rides... night & day. Still have to fine tune the set back and height of the engine/fixed mini jack. Boat now runs great, both solo w/ just my heavy ass and w/ one other person up front (arguably runs better w/ two people.) Pics to follow, tomorrow I'm gonna wake up early and chase some bones.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice rebuild, I have been wanting to do something like this for a while. I pass by lots of old skiffs that look like a good project but I have yet to pull the trigger.

As for the balancing issue you had mentioned can you store fuel or batteries up under the bow to help the squat? When poling solo on my boat I fill a cooler full of water and put in on the bow to help even the weight distribution out.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok... so pulled the boat back OUT of the water yesterday to address a few minor issues: one set of lights not working, trim tab harness on the port side loose/actuator working sporadically, and to adjust the "tension" on the remote/throttle (it was too loose, so less you held it continuously at a certain RPM, it'd "walk" it's way back down towards neutral. I was told this is the way they come from the factory/as a safety measure, but for a long run, it sure is a pain to have to hold it the entire time.)

One bigger change though is I'm ditching the jack plate... or more specifically, 2 of the three parts of it. Going to bolt the rear plate that the engine mounts to directly to the transom (w/ aluminum backing plates on the inside of the transom.) This will give the height needed on the transom and eliminate the set back... basically building up the transom w/ aluminum rather than wood/glass. I'm convinced the set back was causing too much squat and drag. Also, at speeds less than planing, the space between the transom and motor mounting plate would catch a LOT of water... you could feel the drag and see the spray. That happen to anyone else? I see the occasional pic of LT25's w/ the same plate I was using and imagine that has to happen on them as well. I'm hoping that the engine positioned over a buoyant part of the boat will make a marked improvement.

On the PLUS side, the little skiff is AMAZINGLY dry. Who woulda thought? To get to the flats here, I gotta cross a few breaks in the reef where there are pretty good swells/chop... boat handled them great. 

She'll be back in the water tuesday AM... keep all posted.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok... FINAL pics coming, as the boat is pretty much dialed in now... ditching the set back on the jackplate did wonders. In the meantime though, here's a pic from fishing the other morning!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see you ended where you planned.

Great work.


----------



## Jeffinbelize (Oct 19, 2009)

Final post in this thread:  my wife, myself and some friends all went up to a place we have on the leeward side of the island yesterday to do some fishing, bbq, etc.  Had two boats, so we were able to take some video of the skiff running.

http://youtu.be/9htwwJgHWE8

She runs great, is amazingly dry in chop and pole fairly well.  Poling is a bit easier w/ 2 people in the boat, but I'll get used to solo from the bow.  Capped off the day by landing 2 permit!!!

Thanks a ton to everyone here on the board... Cannot possibly describe how much I've learned from all the posts here.  If every any of you are heading to Belize, drop a line so you can look us up!!!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

That thing looks gorgeous on the water. 

Steve


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Boat looks sweet!!!

Tight Lines


----------

